# Give Something Back!



## Mrtom10 (May 11, 2014)

Hi People!

Il get straight to the point! I NEED HELP!!

Here we are all lucky enough to work with exotic animals and id love my future kids to be able to have the same opportunity wether its reptiles or animals in general. 

What i want to do is set up my own non-profit animal conservation / awareness program so that future generations can enjoy the animals we all love! 
With so many species becoming endangered this might not happen!

Im looking for someone who would be willing to give up a little bit of their time to help me with running the website, taking photographs of their animals and helping to write about the animals among other things too.

Get back to me if your seriously interested about this. I think it would be really rewarding!

Tom.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

This sounds really good, would love to help but dont know if I know enough to be of any help. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Mrtom10 (May 11, 2014)

Hey 

you don't really have to know a lot i see you have a lot of animals so if you fancy helping out you could try take some photos of them looking as natural as possible or maybe doing something you find interesting about them  

Thanks for the message!


----------



## Mrtom10 (May 11, 2014)

mitsi said:


> This sounds really good, would love to help but dont know if I know enough to be of any help. Good luck with it all.


Hey 

you don't really have to know a lot i see you have a lot of animals so if you fancy helping out you could try take some photos of them looking as natural as possible or maybe doing something you find interesting about them 

Thanks for the message!


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey,
I only own a pair of L williamsi, which are critically endangered due to extreme habitat lost. I enjoy doing art related stuff though, heres a picture of an L williamsi I drew a while back so if you fancy any art/design type stuff doing let me know.


----------

